# Can I get some help with my Duck Boat project?



## cradams10 (Nov 1, 2012)

This will be my new purchase and plan to update the work on it. I know I'm starting late, but this was the first opportunity I had to purchase a boat, so I want to try to get this one in the best shape I can for this season and continue the project after. 

I have some ideas for paint and scheme, but would love some suggestions on brand and where to buy. I also need suggestions for the motor. Paint it? Cover it?

I am indecisive on the stripping method of the old paint, any easy (or easier) methods known?

I would also love some suggestions on running wiring for lights and/or methods of keeping a good charge in the battery for all day hunts or fishing days. And I've heard mixed reviews on Carpet vs Rhino Lining. I hear the carpet can get nasty, and Rhino can flake really easily on this metal. Any suggestions or methodology on that?

I have a ton of questions as I've never taken on a project like this one and none of my close friends have either. So any help would be appreciated!!


----------



## FOD (Nov 1, 2012)

Don't strip the paint!Or don't strip any more of the paint.The new paint is going to stick to the old paint better than the bare aluminum.Unless you have access to Zinc-chromate or Hexavalent-chromium primers.Paint the motor.Run your wires through the gunnells,and any decent battery should last you through a hunt just running lights off of it.Cover up the floor with something flat,the worst thing on a riveted boat is feet.Once you've covered the ribs,get a gallon of whatever color you choose,paint one to two coats,mix the rest of the gallon with play sand or grits,that's right,grits,and apply that mixture as thick as you want it.Trust me,growing up poor,and living grown on a budget,you learn things,and you find what works.Pm me any questions and I'll be glad to help.


----------



## The Flying Duckman (Nov 1, 2012)

Scuff up the existing paint, wash boat with good heavy duty degreaser and paint.  The motor would be a matter of personal choice.  I painted my first motor, got a new one, and have a cover for it.  I run two battery's, one for cranking and lights, and one for trolling motor and duck gadgets.  I carpeted my boat and I have no problem with it.  It gets washed out at the end of duck season.  But we shake our feet in the water before re-entering the boat to help in washing the mud from the boots.  It will be a whole lot quiter with carpet.

Good luck.


----------



## HuntinJakes (Nov 1, 2012)

Are you going to be hunting out of it? If not I wouldn't touch it. Run a plug from the battery for a spotlight, and use the rest of the money to keep up with maintenance, or buy decoys/shells.

I would put a floor in it. Marine plywood and go hunting


----------



## carolinagreenhead (Nov 1, 2012)

http://www.duckhuntingchat.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=72&t=124449
http://www.duckhuntingchat.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=72&t=144818

Here's a couple that I've done. Hope this gives you some ideas.


----------



## LipRip'r (Nov 1, 2012)

carolinagreenhead said:


> http://www.duckhuntingchat.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=72&t=124449
> http://www.duckhuntingchat.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=72&t=144818
> 
> Here's a couple that I've done. Hope this gives you some ideas.



Very nice job


----------



## ngaduck (Nov 1, 2012)

No carpet, no bedliner. Hydroturf.

http://www.hydroturf.com/


----------



## The Flying Duckman (Nov 1, 2012)

ngaduck said:


> No carpet, no bedliner. Hydroturf.
> 
> http://www.hydroturf.com/



To Heavy.


----------



## The Flying Duckman (Nov 2, 2012)

Here are some shots of mine, done it all myself, bought blind from Flyway Specialities.  Great bunch of guys.


----------



## Skyjacker (Nov 2, 2012)

Here's my rig.  I turned a Carolina skiff into the ultimate big water duck boat.






























Don't let the tide go out on you.  No fun.







I bought some Red LED lights and mounted them underneath the platforms so when I was running in the dark, I could see everything in the boat.  I also mounted and wired the Golight at the front. I bought the Styx river camo neoprene carpet.  I love the stuff.


----------



## The Flying Duckman (Nov 2, 2012)

Nice work Skyjacker.


----------



## BigSwole (Nov 3, 2012)

Keep it light weight!


----------



## scandmx5 (Nov 3, 2012)

There's one for sale here in Coweta County, that's painted like a WWII fighter plane! I want that joker...camo with the shark mouth and eyes on the front!


----------

